# Precut vinyl vs. vinyl cutter



## jrcshirtsnmore (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 200 shirts to put names & numbers on the back. Which way is better? Pre-cut names & numbers or purchasing a cutter an making them myself?
Which is cheaper?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat press transfer for numbers will be less costly.....
CAD Cut heat press vinyl for names will be less costly but more labour intensive....\


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I use PLAYER PERFECT from Stahls when I have to put both names and numbers on garments.


----------



## jrcshirtsnmore (Jul 10, 2011)

The vinyl lettering is new to us. How is this typically priced for the customer?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

200 shirts ,, have them screen printed or have plastisol transfers made


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

jrcshirtsnmore said:


> The vinyl lettering is new to us. How is this typically priced for the customer?


I charge:

$5.00 for up to 3" name.
$4.00 for up to 10" number (these I purchase in kits or by the pack already cut in econoprint)
$8.00 for up to 3" name and up to 10" number together (14" length).

I do cut my own vinyl. But, when I have to do a team (or 200) I use the Player Perfect pre-cut, pre-spaced and aligned on a carrier ready to press. 

Your decision should also be based on how much time you have to enter, cut and weed 200 names and numbers, the desired material wanted and the price your your customer will accept. If you don't have a cutter yet, player perfect is ideal.

I have only had my cutter for a year, and I don't know how I survived the prior 6 years without. I am able to do so much with it.

Heat Transfer Name & Numbers - Player Perfect | Stahls


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

league33 said:


> I charge:
> 
> $5.00 for up to 3" name.
> $4.00 for up to 10" number (these I purchase in kits or by the pack already cut in econoprint)
> ...







so how much do you average per piece/ example price for just the last name? and number as well? i have a cutter but would like to have this option in case i get a big order. thanks..


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

$5.00 per name, $4.00 per number, $8.00 for name and number together. I still charge $8.00 for a name and number even if I cut it, but I am only cutting the name and use the pre cut numbers that I order in packs. 

The Stahls "Player Perfect" can vary in price depending on the type of material chosen. But it is such a time saver when doing teams.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I dont think you want to cut/weed 200 sets. Let someone else do that and just apply them.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

league33 said:


> $5.00 per name, $4.00 per number, $8.00 for name and number together. I still charge $8.00 for a name and number even if I cut it, but I am only cutting the name and use the pre cut numbers that I order in packs.
> 
> The Stahls "Player Perfect" can vary in price depending on the type of material chosen. But it is such a time saver when doing teams.




so what is your cost from stahls for the name and numbers??

i tried to put i n a moch sample so i can get a price but it was acting up on me..


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

It depends on the material, size and style of the player perfect. I have had trouble getting a cost from a mock up too. I don't know the exact cost. Call their customer service and they will be able to give you a price....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> i tried to put i n a moch sample so i can get a price but it was acting up on me..


I tried the same thing but it appears to only allow layering two different types of material. It wouldn't let me do both layers of with Premium Plus.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> I tried the same thing but it appears to only allow layering two different types of material. It wouldn't let me do both layers of with Premium Plus.


You CAN absolutely do two color in Premium Plus.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> You CAN absolutely do two color in Premium Plus.


I'm referring to the Player Perfect build sample screen.

There doesn't seem to be a way to choose the same product for both layers. 

These were done with Premium Plus. 

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/291957_482825875063286_659858441_n.jpg


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The most cost effective way is to order pre-cut numbers (sent loose) along with cutting your own names.

You'll have to lay out the numbers, but the amount of money you'll save per jersey is substantial.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> The most cost effective way is to order pre-cut numbers (sent loose) along with cutting your own names.
> 
> You'll have to lay out the numbers, but the amount of money you'll save per jersey is substantial.




josh can you help me figure this out.. i been cuting my own numbers and always wondered what cost is better... im a little confused on stalhs site. am i reading it right. $3.50 for 10 ocs of a number example 10 pcs of the number 1?? i use thermoflex which i pay right about $45 for a 15inch by 5yrd roll..


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

TransferExpress iis what I used when I had 160 shirts with just names, it was easy to download the name and in about 3-4 days I had the transfers in hand. It takes less time to heat press these and I did not have to weed. As for the numbers, I did cut those out of vinyl for another job and it took quite some time to weed and line up on the shirt.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is some math on 8 inch numbers...On average I figure I can get 3 numbers per row out of 15" material x 10" lineal long......This is based on lots of 1s....So rows like 1 2 3, 1 4 5, 1 6 7, 1 8 9, etc....You will get fewer if you need less 1s and more of the other numbers...So 10 lineal inches at 45.00 for 5 yards (0.25 per lineal inch) is 2.50 material for 3 numbers (0.84 each).....Buying them in your example is 35 cents each.....So buying pre-made is less costly and less labour...


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Correct Royster has it right, and he is being generous by ganging numbers and assuming single digits versus double digits with more waste. You also will not have the labor of weeding by buying them pre-cut. Just place and apply. 

A transfer name or a we cut it for you name costs approx. $1.35, you can cut it and weed it typically for about $0.25-.50 depending on the material and how fast you are

The most cost effective way to decorate jerseys with a heat press is to buy the numbers pre-cut and cut your own name, assuming you have the time available to do it.

Some will just order it all pre-done if the order is too big or cut it all themselves if its not a stock font available in pre-cut numbers.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Also, if you are doing 2 color numbers, then the picture changes a bit and transfer numbers become more appealing due to the time in application. However you are restricted to single color names.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If I were less generous, the math would get worse......And makes pre-printed numbers even a better option.....

I mostly use pre-printed numbers but when I do cut them, I squeeze them in pretty good.....I also use a home made cutting mat so I can cut right to the edge of the material.....But my next cutter will be one that cuts right to the edges....


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks make total sense now. i been wasting my money lol but i usually get small runs though around 15 shirts at a time. but still makes sense. 

also what is the typical size that use guys use. i would think 8"??


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> thanks make total sense now. i been wasting my money lol but i usually get small runs though around 15 shirts at a time. but still makes sense.
> 
> also what is the typical size that use guys use. i would think 8"??


Youth football jerseys we do a 8" number and name on the back, 6" number and league/organization on the front.

Most of them that we do are two colored layered.

We normally order the pre-cut numbers in black or white for basketball and just cut names.

You can usually find High Schools guidelines on the web. For example Ohio requires 8" / 10" numbers for football.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Blue92 said:


> Youth football jerseys we do a 8" number and name on the back, 6" number and league/organization on the front.
> 
> Most of them that we do are two colored layered.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just got a small 11 shirt name and number. I might try it out depending on how fast they want the turn around


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pre-printed numbers usually ship the same day....And for 11 names, I would just cut them..


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Pre-printed numbers usually ship the same day....And for 11 names, I would just cut them..


Names are a piece of cake and what we've found is that about 1 out of 15 or so will be misspelled by coach or whoever fills out the roster and gets replaced.

The pre-cut numbers are inexpensive enough that to keep some on hand.


----------

